# Phalenopsis judging...what do they look for?



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 5, 2008)

I haven't showed any phals before but for my upcoming show I am taking at least one possibly two. One is a Dtps. crossed with another dtps. (have those names if you need them) and the other hasn't come into the house yet. I am still trying to decide what I want. I will be purchasing soon. 

What do the judges look for in a phal bloom? Do they need to be completely flat when bloomed out? Any adivce would be great. Also, they will eventually be traveling in the car for about 6 hours to the show when the time comes to go....is there a way I can transport them better than just in a box secured? I don't want to ruin the blossoms. (i'll have 9 inch cattleya blooms I will be trying to protect as well so any advice on safe transport for those blooms would help.) 

Thanks everyone. You are always so nice and so helpful.

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 5, 2008)

well, erm... just my 2 cents worth... I have never exhibited a phal, but I've read of exhibiting phals... Ideally, the flower must be flat, and round, with overlapping petals and sepals. Colour should be strong.. The arrangement of the flowers on the spike is important.. The flowers must face both sides of the spike (if you know what I mean) and the spike should be long and graceful. Well, if you are looking at a benchmark to compare to, try the Taiwanese phals..  they're almost always immaculately grown... Good luck!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 5, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> well, erm... just my 2 cents worth... I have never exhibited a phal, but I've read of exhibiting phals... Ideally, the flower must be flat, and round, with overlapping petals and sepals. Color should be strong.. The arrangement of the flowers on the spike is important.. The flowers must face both sides of the spike (if you know what I mean) and the spike should be long and graceful. Well, if you are looking at a benchmark to compare to, try the Taiwanese phals..  they're almost always immaculately grown... Good luck!



That's about it! Research on the parentage and see the progeny is an improvement. Anyway, if you think it could be awardable, there is no harm in trying.

Ramon


----------



## Gilda (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is my phal that was awarded in 2004 with an AM 80pts. There was 2 inflorecences with 43 flowers and 1 bud. The judges liked that it had white edging, but one thing that helps is if you have a judge that knows their phals ! We had Tom Harper as a judge , and that was a big + 
I had another phal pulled for judging 2 years before that..they said it needed to grow up !
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/50/133178326_78ae5f449a.jpg


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow...I don't have anything that nice! I guess then if I can't find anything soon then I will just bring them both as fillers. 

I have had a problem finding flat phals. All the ones in the markets etc. are always too curved. But, maybe someday I will have the money to buy the really nice ones! 

Thanks for the advice everyone! I appreciate it! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Gilda (Feb 6, 2008)

Bluefirepegasus said:


> Wow...I don't have anything that nice! I guess then if I can't find anything soon then I will just bring them both as fillers.
> Bluefirepegasus


Fillers for exhibits are always welcome ! Legally you are suppose to have grown the plant for 6 months , but I have seen box store plants brought in for exhibits, because I had seen the blooming collection, or I should say lack of blooms:wink: from some exhibitors, and suddenly they have these terrific show plants .
That was 4 years of *my* growing on my awarded phal .., knowing we had an upcoming show, it was not moved till it was time to box it up , thus making sure the flowers stayed facing the same direction. It had grown to the shelf and I did break a bloom removing it.  . You always place any broken blooms on the pot, or the judges might think you broke it because of a deformity, etc.
Before a show , I "spruce" mine up, by wiping the leaves with milk..this cleans them and also adds a nice sheen. Make sure the spikes, if long, are secured as the motion in the car can snap them into.
I always secure mine in a box, with lots of crumpled newspaper to prevent shifting. You have a long drive, and may be stopping to eat, etc., if the weather is warm & sunny, park where the sun does not hit your plants/blooms. Even in the winter, through glass ,your orchids can cook. Don't leave them fro an extended period in a cold car either.
Most important is to have fun at the show !!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2008)

Strange looking lady slipper orchids! :crazy:


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, I thought of the time frame myself. I do have one phal that doesn't look that good that I have had for over 6 months. I might just take that one too. The others I believe will end up being fillers. I had many nice blooming plants for the show and then....they all quit blooming on me one by one! I will be lucky if I have four plants to bring!  

Thanks for sharing the milk thing....I would have never guessed!  

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 7, 2008)

I was thinking about this....the last show I was at I was in a group that judged phals and it was a huge class! I was wondering just how many catagories there are for phals. I am mostly interested in the very unusual ones....spotting, yellow color, leoparding, white edges with a vast color difference. 

And what you guys think of growing phals in sphagnum? I hate sphagnum myself. I think it makes the plant too wet. I let it dry between waterings....but I have had many a phal rot in the sphag after I have only watered it sparingly. I always feel before water. I look at the bottom of the pots and roots....if it is a little wet I don't water. I wait. But, I wanted to get a consensus before completely hating sphag for phals. Who knows....maybe sphag is good...maybe I just need a little tweak here and there. I am always trying to learn. 

Thanks everyone! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Candace (Feb 7, 2008)

When I used to grow phals (before I found my senses and collected a lot of paphs), I used to grow them all in spag. and they thrived. The key for me was to water them and let the spag. get "crunchy" dry and then water again. One of our best phal growers in the society gave me that advice and I found it to work great.


----------



## Gilda (Feb 7, 2008)

I too use to grow mine in sphagnum moss , and it worked very well. I never packed mine tightly and also, would add styro peanuts through out ..not just on the bottom. When my collection grew to over 100 phals , it became too costly to use. I then went to Pro Mix(mud mix) which works good too but you have to really watch your watering with it as well . I now have all mine in semi hydro.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmm...well i am doing okay with the sphag then. I have been letting it dry out to crunchy....so at least I am doing something right. That is good. 

I have seen phals in the pro mix with packing peanuts....I like that set up too. 

Semi hydro....I have a couple plants in it and I like it too. Heavy though right? 

Hmm....great info guys. Gives me some things to think about.

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2008)

Bluefirepegasus said:


> ... Also, they will eventually be traveling in the car for about 6 hours to the show when the time comes to go....is there a way I can transport them better than just in a box secured? I don't want to ruin the blossoms. (i'll have 9 inch cattleya blooms I will be trying to protect as well so any advice on safe transport for those blooms would help.)
> 
> Thanks everyone. You are always so nice and so helpful.
> 
> Bluefirepegasus



Hello,
one way i've come up with that also uses all those darn styrofoam peanuts that just seem to appear all over the place right after a buying spree - use your big box, place your plants in the box or container and then fill the box with styrofoam peanuts. Keeps the flowers and spikes from bouncing around and the peanuts are light enough to keep from damaging the flowers when you fill the box and when they are inside during transport. If you don't want the peanuts to fly with the next breeze take some plastic that will fit well over the top, then fold it over and staple/tape the corners together. Also if you have very tall plants you can use those plastic christmas paper holder/carriers to put your plants in and put peanuts around. It's harder to get things out as it is tall and skinny, but it takes care of the flower spikes even in the cold of an upstate ny winter


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2008)

I know the answer to your question. Phals!


----------

